# The Arrival of the Queen of Sheba



## joyfulmom (Apr 8, 2019)

I made this video. Please visit and enjoy the music.

Thank you.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

That's pretty impressive! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Something is wrong with the audio as the sound only comes through the left speaker. Other than that, nicely done!


----------



## joyfulmom (Apr 8, 2019)

DeepR said:


> Something is wrong with the audio as the sound only comes through the left speaker. Other than that, nicely done!


wow!! Thank you!! I didn't notice that. I will tried to fix it.

Thank you again!


----------

